# RIP Patrick Swayze



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Publicist: Patrick Swayze dies at 57

Buzz up!vote now​
*Publicist: Patrick Swayze dies at 57*










LOS ANGELES -- Patrick Swayze has died after a nearly two-year battle with pancreatic cancer. 
Swayze's publicist Annett Wolf says the 57-year-old "Dirty Dancing" actor died Monday with family at his side. He came forward about his illness last spring, but continued working as he underwent treatments. 
It was 1987 when Swayze became a star with his performance in "Dirty Dancing," a coming-of-age story set in a Catskills resort. The 1990 film "Ghost" cemented his status as a screen favorite. 
Swayze played a murdered man trying to communicate with his fiancee through a spirit played by Whoopi Goldberg. 
He kept on working even after it was disclosed in March 2008 that he had a particularly deadly form of cancer. He starred in "The Beast," an A&E drama series, and said he and his wife were working on a memoir. 
(Copyright 2009 by The Associated Press. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Thats a bummer, I thought he seemed like a good guy...lots of good movies...including one of my all time favorites ..The Outsiders.

RIP


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Very sad. I always admired him and his wife for beating the Hollywood marriage odds. _Roadhouse_ has always been my most favorite unintentionally funny movie.

Cancer can go fuck itself.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

RIP Patrick
He always had my respect for not getting hollyweird like all the rest. This was my personal favorite from a skit on SNL:


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

RIP, he fought hard.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

RIP He was looking kinda worn out lately because he was obviously losing the battle.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I agree with 7, Outsiders was one of my all time favorite movies as well. I also liked Road House. I just watched that the other day. This has been a very rough year for celebs.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

RIP


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

jettsixx said:


> This has been a very rough year for celebs.


Sure, but they live really well. I might trade ten years in if you put me up in one of those MTV cribs.


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

RIP. His death is the end of an era.........great actor and great movies. He will be missed for sure.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Thats a bummer, I thought he seemed like a good guy...


Yes he did 7. There was something really likable about the guy.
RIP Dalton, Bodhi, Sam, Jed and Johnny C. You left a nice legacy in film.


NewEngland2007 said:


> _Roadhouse_ has always been my most favorite unintentionally funny movie.


That was my fave Swayze movie NE. "A polar bear fell on me" classic.


LGriffin said:


> This was my personal favorite from a skit on SNL


That was one of the most memorable sketches I've ever seen on SNL and I've been watching it since it's debut in 75'.
You wont ever forget that one Griff.
Farley played role that in such a loose, uninhibited, self-deprecating way and Swayze, with like a 2% body fat had all he could do to keep from cracking up.
Those 2 played off of each other with perfection.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Doctor: Actor Patrick Swayze Defied the Odds in Many Ways*

*Doctor: Actor Patrick Swayze Defied the Odds in Many Ways*

FOXNews - Karlie Pouliot - ‎53 minutes ago‎
After a very long and public battle with pancreatic cancer, actor Patrick Swayze died at home Monday with his family and friends at his side.
Patrick Swayze, 57 'Dirty Dancing,' 'Ghost' Highlighted Film Career Washington Post

Actor Patrick Swayze Dies of Pancreatic Cancer ABC News


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Doctor: Actor Patrick Swayze Defied the Odds in Many Ways


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

He was a good actor, but shit that guy smoked a lot of smokes. RIP.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gow0R00olxE&feature=player_embedded#t=28"]YouTube- Patrick Swayze Diagnosed With Cancer[/nomedia]
He was then man in the Outsiders.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlE-qtNV3NQ&feature=related"]YouTube- The Outsiders Rumble[/nomedia]


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

LGriffin said:


> RIP Patrick
> He always had my respect for not getting hollyweird like all the rest. This was my personal favorite from a skit on SNL:


+1 on both accounts....how he didn't burst out laughing during that skit, I'll never now.

RIP.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

Red Dawn , awesome awesome awesome movie! i heard their remaking it which i dont understand. you cant remake great movies. bit of info. red dawn was the first pg-13 movie to ever come out and in its time was hailed as the most violent movie to ever come out.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP sir


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i'm with photo , when i think of Patrick Swayze i think Point Break.

he was born in Texas and remained a Southern Gentleman till the end.

of course he had his demons with the bottle, but remained fateful to the wife and seemed to live a decent life 

R.I.P.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

1. Red Dawn
2. Donnie Darko - hahaha pedophile!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Patrick Swayze


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

And who can forget, "She's like the wind"


----------



## Hawgcop15 (Mar 1, 2007)

Point Break was a great movie! RIP!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

RPD931 said:


> And who can forget, "She's like the wind"


Alright - I wasn't going to post it - but I watched it on youtube last night and it had a great tribute to all his different looks through the years:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gbz-Lau5tc"]YouTube- Patrick Swayze - She's like the wind[/nomedia]


----------

